# Have I been sold a fake icandy apple????



## c.m.c

Hello everyone,

My mum bought me an icandy apple travel system in dec 2010 from my local family run baby store- and its listed as being an icandy stockist on their website.

i have the icandy apple carrycot and stroller seat but the pram chassis has no logo saying icandy on it anywhere and the wheels do not say icandy either???? does this mean it could be a fake chassis?

3 of my friends icandy apples are completely different to mine. mine is a nightmare to wheel- i even changed to the jogger wheel to try and help but it pulls to one side, seems very unsteady and shakey and all my icandy owner friends agree.

i brought this back to the shop today and the girl was so rude to me- she said it def was an icandy chassis and that 'their all different-some oldermodels didnt have logos' WHAT??? what kind of answer was that to me?:dohh:

I left the pram in the store and they saif they would send it to the manufactuer in belfast (didnt think icandy had a belfast manufacturer???) I have emailed icandy directly because i cant be bothered to try and deal with the idiots that work in that shop:cry: the girl spoke to me like i was imagining the pram was faulty:cry: ANYONE who has wheeled my pram agrees with me- its not right:wacko:

does anyone out there have an icandy that does not have a logo???

what do you guys think?????


----------



## leoniebabey

cant help but hope you find out! if it does turn out to be fake deffo report the store


----------



## pinklizzy

I don't have one but I've only ever seen them with the icandy logo, it does seem strange that yours doesn't have one :wacko:
Hope you manage to get it sorted hun.


----------



## c.m.c

leoniebabey said:


> cant help but hope you find out! if it does turn out to be fake deffo report the store

thank you- it was an ex-display model from the store so i dont know- i cant wait for icandys reply to my e-mail!!!! the store has been in my town for at least 60years and it is a well known family business. i just want a pram that isnt a nightmare to wheel


----------



## summer rain

I did read on here that older models did not have the logo on; another poster asked if theirs from ebay was fake and an expert on them (can't remember who lol) and several other posters replied and said no not fake; just an older model. It could be, being ex display that it has sustained damage of some type, or maybe was faulty to begin with and thus this was why it was used for display purposes and somehow that information was not passed on when they were selling it on, hope you get to the bottom of it! xx


----------



## KayBea

i dont have one either but i have only ever seen them with the logo on the chasis..
xx


----------



## c.m.c

summer rain said:


> I did read on here that older models did not have the logo on; another poster asked if theirs from ebay was fake and an expert on them (can't remember who lol) and several other posters replied and said no not fake; just an older model. It could be, being ex display that it has sustained damage of some type, or maybe was faulty to begin with and thus this was why it was used for display purposes and somehow that information was not passed on when they were selling it on, hope you get to the bottom of it! xx

thank you- the store is 100% so i really didnt think it was fake but it is a complete nightmare to wheel- i hate it and when i tried wheeling my friends i loved theirs im so disappointed and i dont know how i can prove that its faulty when the store staff are so defensive:shrug:


----------



## tristansmum

i would tell them to send it back to icandy. my maclaren stroller had a high pitched squeak. i took it to mothercare and they suggested furniture polish on the wheels but if it did not work they would return it to the manufacture to be fixed. the polish solved myproblem but the store must sort it out for you.


----------



## MrsVenn

Contact ICandy directly and explain to them the problem and the issues you are having with the store. They should give you guidance on what to do. 

https://www.icandyworld.com/uk/en/icare/


----------



## c.m.c

thak you ladies- yes the girl in the shop mentioned polish on the wheels but its not just the wheels as i changed the 2 front wheels to a single jogger wheel and its the same- the whol chassis is so so shakey and it pulls to one side- i am getting mad even thinking about it- i hate it!

thank you so much for that link!! i must keep you all posted


----------



## skydragonfly

I think you have the old version of the pushchair. I had one when they were brand new for my 4th child. It replaced my Bugaboo that had been damaged in an accident. It was a sod of a pushchair, so so hard to steer, it was like pushing a tank. It was sent back to Icandy but no fault found so I sold it. I did warn the person buying it why I was selling it though. 
Months later I went back to my local baby store where I bought the pushchair from, they told me they had had so many returns and complaints that they were no longer stocking the pushchair. Not long after the 2nd gen chassis were released and they are much better, my friend has one and it is like a completely different pushchair to the one I had.


----------



## c.m.c

skydragonfly said:


> I think you have the old version of the pushchair. I had one when they were brand new for my 4th child. It replaced my Bugaboo that had been damaged in an accident. It was a sod of a pushchair, so so hard to steer, it was like pushing a tank. It was sent back to Icandy but no fault found so I sold it. I did warn the person buying it why I was selling it though.
> Months later I went back to my local baby store where I bought the pushchair from, they told me they had had so many returns and complaints that they were no longer stocking the pushchair. Not long after the 2nd gen chassis were released and they are much better, my friend has one and it is like a completely different pushchair to the one I had.

o no- i must have a 1st generation pushchair- :dohh: my mum bought me this and i feel so bad for hating it- as i love the design- i bet icandy finds no fault. thank you - at least i know im not imaginging its difficult to wheel


----------



## skydragonfly

Honey, take it back to the shop and tell them it is not fit for purpose intended. Hopefully they will do something about it. Stand your ground.


----------



## c.m.c

skydragonfly said:


> Honey, take it back to the shop and tell them it is not fit for purpose intended. Hopefully they will do something about it. Stand your ground.

i went into the shop when a girl was complaining about her highchair and the owner was so rude. i actually had to get the carrycot hood fixed as it was very stiff to out up and then broke one day and the owner wasnt nice to me at all0 he tried to tell my mum she would have to pay for it to be fixed- then i gave the whole- sale of good act 1979 riot to him- i am so so mortified to have to go back in- i went and left it in today but i might phone tomorrow and complain at the fact i have been sold an older version chassis- does anyone know how old the 1st version is?


----------



## MrsVenn

2007 is it? Not sure, I'll do a Google.


----------



## MrsVenn

Well this is a review from 2006, so I'm going to say 2005ish

https://www.thinkbaby.co.uk/baby-reviews/review-icandy-apple-pushchair/559.html


----------



## MrsVenn

There you go, 2005:
https://www.icandyuk.com/about.php


----------



## skydragonfly

I had mine in 2006 and as far as I am aware they were around in Sept 05 when I had my 4th child.


----------



## c.m.c

WOW 2005- i know i bought an ex-display model but the label on the pram said 2010 when i bought it- surely thats a breech of my statutory rights and against the sale of goods act 1979??? im trying to build up my confidence to fight my corner- i am sure the 2nd generation version was out before 2010 then?

this is great info thank you ladies


----------



## mumandco

I bought my iCandy apple aug 2010 and ther is an iCandy logo on the chassis and the front wheels says iCandy! It's a dream to push! I hope you get it sorted hun x


----------



## babz1986

c.m.c said:


> WOW 2005- i know i bought an ex-display model but the label on the pram said 2010 when i bought it- surely thats a breech of my statutory rights and against the sale of goods act 1979??? im trying to build up my confidence to fight my corner- i am sure the 2nd generation version was out before 2010 then?
> 
> this is great info thank you ladies

Not an icandy expert at all but..

isn't that false advertising?? saying its 2010 and not 2005 model?

I'd demand that you were obviously under the impression that you were purchasing a 2010 model as thats what it said on the label and infact it was a 2005 model, so you want the 2010 one lol

thats like buying a size 14.. getting home and its a size 8! you'd take it back and exchange it wouldn't you?? lol


----------



## NeyNey

Definately stand your ground. I hate when shop owners use bully tactics to try to put the fear into people to make them pull out of making complaints. You are well in your right to pursue this!!! Throw some legal jargon at them - always scares the crap out of them!


----------



## skydragonfly

Just looked at the only picture I have of the Icandy I had. I cannot see any logo on it at all. I would post it up but it has my then 2 year old pushing it in his birthday suit (in the house lol). You need to find some evidence that the none logo'd chassis is an older version. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## c.m.c

a little update- i phone icandy this morning and they have confirmed that my chassis is 6 years old and they said it could be dangerous!!!!!

i phoned the shop and she is to get back to me- typical- go away and get some excuse to get out of it no doubt.

i phoned the office of fair trade too and am getting advice- the pram is faulty and i have a right under the sale of goods act 1979.........


.....i will keep you all informed as this develops!!!! im defo getting my fighting mitts on- im not being walked over by those shop staff- i paid over half a grand for a 6 year old pram!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pramaholic86

I had the black magic apple and despite being very heavy t was really lovely to push!
Could you ask to see a manager instead?
I'd imagine they're obliged to replace the chassis if it's faulty.
Good luck, they're too expensive to allow breakage :haha:


----------



## c.m.c

Pramaholic86 said:


> I had the black magic apple and despite being very heavy t was really lovely to push!
> Could you ask to see a manager instead?
> I'd imagine they're obliged to replace the chassis if it's faulty.
> Good luck, they're too expensive to allow breakage :haha:

i have been in contact with the manager and the owner- they are so rude!!! i had to get the hood of my carrycot fixed and they tried to bully my mum into paying for it- that was untill i came into the shop and demanded it be fixed for free!!!


----------



## CandyApple19

thats disgusting!! KICK THEIR ARSES


----------



## summer rain

c.m.c said:


> a little update- i phone icandy this morning and they have confirmed that my chassis is 6 years old and they said it could be dangerous!!!!!
> 
> i phoned the shop and she is to get back to me- typical- go away and get some excuse to get out of it no doubt.
> 
> i phoned the office of fair trade too and am getting advice- the pram is faulty and i have a right under the sale of goods act 1979.........
> 
> 
> .....i will keep you all informed as this develops!!!! im defo getting my fighting mitts on- im not being walked over by those shop staff- i paid over half a grand for a 6 year old pram!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thats outrageous; they must think you and your poor mum are mugs :( I hope icandy stop dealing with this shop; then I am sure the shop will rue the day they tried to pull this one :(


----------



## oliviarose

c.m.c said:


> a little update- i phone icandy this morning and they have confirmed that my chassis is 6 years old and they said it could be dangerous!!!!!
> 
> i phoned the shop and she is to get back to me- typical- go away and get some excuse to get out of it no doubt.
> 
> i phoned the office of fair trade too and am getting advice- the pram is faulty and i have a right under the sale of goods act 1979.........
> 
> 
> .....i will keep you all informed as this develops!!!! im defo getting my fighting mitts on- im not being walked over by those shop staff- i paid over half a grand for a 6 year old pram!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is terrible.

Good on you for fighting for your rights and hope it gets sorted ASAP.


----------



## Jem88

I bought a icandy pram off ebay, when it arrived it had no icandy logo's on the frame/chassis and i then thought it was fake but did some googling and turned out it was just an older version, but i noticed it seemed unsteady and flimsy and also pulled to one side but i just put this down to the pram being 2nd hand. I then bought an oyster as i didn't like the icandy due to this. But i'd be really dissapointed if i'd of bought it brand new from a shop. I hope you get things sorted.


----------



## princess_bump

:nope: this is utterly disgusting! i agree with fighting it out with the shop, they have knowing (i'd imagine) sold you a 6 year old pram, which is deemed unsafe, and marketed it as a new pram!! i'd report them to trading standards as well! good luck!


----------



## Tasha

That is bad, hope they sort it without a fight x


----------



## kittycat18

Hope you don't mind me asking hunni but what store is it? I live in NI as-well and just would like to know incase your Icandy is fake!! xx


----------



## Floralaura

Eek..How awful! Its really old, I too got mine in Aug 2010 and it has the chassis logos on. My carrycot also broke (it wouldnt clip inot place when the hood was opened) and I had to send it away to be fixed which left me with a 5 week old Baby and no pram for 2 weeks. I wasnt very impressed with the shops or icandys customer service if I am honest. Both were very obstructive, when you pay £990+ for a pram you expect a little more respect, well I know I did! 
I hope that the shop steps up and sorts it for you, if not badger icandy..they only allow selected retailers to sell their prams so should be more choosy! Icandy have a FB page too, go on there aswell and have a moan.
https://www.facebook.com/iCandyWorld


----------



## c.m.c

kittycat18 said:


> Hope you don't mind me asking hunni but what store is it? I live in NI as-well and just would like to know incase your Icandy is fake!! xx

Its defo not a a fake- dont worry- all the icandy stockists are on the icandy site under ULSTER- in the Eire section- dont know why northern ireland shops are in that section but my shop is listed there and the pram is not fake- just blooming 6years old!!!

I bough ex-display but surely someone should have told me when buying it that it was a 6 year old chassis!! im so angry


Floralaura- i will have to go onto facebook now and let off steam!!! thank you


----------



## kittycat18

c.m.c said:


> Its defo not a a fake- dont worry- all the icandy stockists are on the icandy site under ULSTER- in the Eire section- dont know why northern ireland shops are in that section but my shop is listed there and the pram is not fake- just blooming 6years old!!!
> 
> I bough ex-display but surely someone should have told me when buying it that it was a 6 year old chassis!! im so angry

Yeah I posted that message after only reading your original post when you thought it was a fake. Can't believe they sold you a pram that is 6 years old :nope:


----------



## Lululucious89

it sounds possible do you have a pic?


----------



## c.m.c

Lululucious89 said:


> it sounds possible do you have a pic?

its with the shop at the minute and they are sending it to icandy to get a report on it- as in- see if it is fault- would icandy even look at a 6year old chassis- suppose my 24 month warranty only began in dec 2010????

- i only have a pic on my mobile of it in the shop when i left it over last year-it looks like the icandy chassis just with no logos- the 2 front wheels are closer together than the new 2nd generation chassis and they have no logo either- when i phoned icandy they said the chassis was defo the 1st ever icandy version and was 6 years old- then the guy at icandy said it could be dangerous as i have had problems with it and it has clearly been in the shop for 5-6 years!!!! i feel so angry and my poor mummy wanted to buy me a lovely pram that would do me for years:cry:


----------



## kawaiigirl

Trust this to happen to you!!! Hopefully you will get a new pram out of it! Don't let them faff about sending it back to check for a fault, just demand a new one!!!! WTF???


----------



## c.m.c

kawaiigirl said:


> Trust this to happen to you!!! Hopefully you will get a new pram out of it! Don't let them faff about sending it back to check for a fault, just demand a new one!!!! WTF???

you know me thats just my luck eh:dohh:

thats what they are doing- sending it to icandy to see if there is a fault-
number one- it is faulty and number two- who cares if its faulty- i was sold a pram and given misleading information- i deserve a 2010 model!!! im so angry kawaii!!!

im gettin as much information as i can to throw at them when they talk shite to me in that shop!!!!

i wish i had loads of money :kiss:and i could just throw the pram down the steps of the shop and say-just keep it its not fit for use:haha:!!!! make a big scene:growlmad:


----------



## iceylou

i know this isnt the same thing but we had a mamas and papas high chair and it broke dangerously at the leg hinges. i brought it back to the shop who said they would send it off to m & p to get fixed or seen to. gave me nothing to tidy me over. dh went in and read them the law. got a brand new bloom nano as a replacement that day.

he told them that we bought the high chair from them (nursery shop) NOT m & p's so by law the shop had to sort us out and then the shop take the issue, seperatley with m & p.

that probably is rambling but im exhausted lol. get onto citizens advise asap


----------



## bumpy_j

please let us know how it goes!


----------



## Babydreams321

Id be interested what the outcome is too, so please let us know!!!

I have an iCANDY peach, the iCANDY logo is being scratched off every time i drag it in & out the car unfortunately :0( I hope I dont have any problems selling it for this reason :0(


----------



## c.m.c

iceylou said:


> i know this isnt the same thing but we had a mamas and papas high chair and it broke dangerously at the leg hinges. i brought it back to the shop who said they would send it off to m & p to get fixed or seen to. gave me nothing to tidy me over. dh went in and read them the law. got a brand new bloom nano as a replacement that day.
> 
> he told them that we bought the high chair from them (nursery shop) NOT m & p's so by law the shop had to sort us out and then the shop take the issue, seperatley with m & p.
> 
> that probably is rambling but im exhausted lol. get onto citizens advise asap

if i went in and said all this- they would try to give me some stupid excuse- honestly they are the most defensive business i have ever had to deal with. 


i would rather put it into writing to the shop as i feel the shop are not acknowledging what i am saying- i will be using the breech of my statutory rights and the sale of goods act 1979 too. I dont know what to do if icandy do not find a fault? if icandy DO find a fault then i have a legal right to a repair, refund or replacement at MY choice, not the shops- so fingers crossed they do find a fault. as for selling me a 2005 chassis- im still working on the wording for my letter to the shop as that is a potentia breech of my statutory rights.

I will def be keeping you all posted on this one-


----------



## c.m.c

we have an update:

so i went back to the store today to collect my icandy apple- apparently it got a service? ie; frame tightened, wheels oiled and tyres inflated more...


so when i went outside to wheel the pram with my daughter in it- IT WAS WORSE!!!! i swear i almost cried.... it pulled to one side and was so heavy to wheel... even my mum wheeled it and agreed.

so i went back to the store and the manager now says its up to the owner of the shop to decide what to do as icandy didnt find a fault- i wonder did icandy just get told to service it by the shop and not to query a fault- i know the stroller wheel wasnt removed and the 2 front wheels i left in were not touched.

i also told the manager that i was very disappointed- that i was misled into the sale and even incorrect information as i was told the pram was last years display model- when in fact it was the 2005 display model.

i am so exhausted, i just want a pram that works

i borrowed my friends icandy apple and i could easily wheel her pram with one hand(other hand was holding an umbrella) but with my pram i can barely steer it with two hands........... im ready to cry


----------



## Mizze

Hmmm - I would ask the shop to provide proof that they did send it to Icandy for checking for faults NOT a service - they seem as though they will do everything to avoid dealing with this properly! Can trading standards help with the letter wording of your letter? 

Mizze xx


----------



## c.m.c

i have been on to trading standards and have got a lot of advice from them. i have a draft letter typed but i was waiting to see the stores outcome first.

the manager today did show me the icandy service document but i never got a good look at it. i would be 100% sure icandy only serviced the pram and probably were never asked to query a fault.

I did e mail the manager of icandy ireland and am awaiting a reply. At least i will know if their side of the story.

i am so annoyed with this now at this point... my daughters gifts from this store total approx £3000!


----------



## c.m.c

i hear icandy have given posh and becks an icandy peach- maybe they could give me theirs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bumpy_j

Ohhh I hope it ends up well for you! :(


----------



## princess_bump

i can't believe your still waiting on this being resolved :( you poor thing! i think as a good will gesture icandy she replace your chassis and then take it up with the shop! this shop is just disgusting thinking it's ok for this to continue :nope:


----------



## CormacksGirl

I fi was you Hun I'd get in touch with "Don't get done get Dom" and get him to fight your cause, it might be the only way to get things resolved!! Or even watchdog!!


----------



## c.m.c

the shop say that they have wheeled my pram on the carpet in the shop and it is fine- and i said its not so they now want me to go in- out my child in it and prove to them that it pulls to ones side- im ready to crack up at this point.

i think i might just send the letter off at this stage and forget about direct contact with the shop- its ridiculous


----------



## c.m.c

i have contacted 'on your behalf' and 'the stephen nolan show' lets hope someone helps me


----------



## princess_bump

i cannot believe this is still going on hon, this shop is utterly disgusting. they have knowingly sold you a pram that is 6 years old, when they knew full well you believed when purchasing it that is was a new model.
i think you need to go direct to icandy complaints. you've been told by them it is dangerous to use, and the shop KEEP fobbing you off. surely icandy do not want a stockist that is totally incompetent :nope:
have you contacted trading standards and asked there advice?
no wonder your so frustrated and upset :hugs: keep fighting hon, the shop ARE in the wrong and they no it.


----------



## bump2be

OMG this is awful! Can't believe the shop sold you such an old model.

Just keep complaining until they replace it with a new one!!!!!


----------



## c.m.c

ladies- guess what?

I got a new Icandy frame:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thats all i got- a frame- i had to use my own wheels etc- but i dont care- its a 2nd gheneration frame i got and it is like heaven to wheel.:thumbup:

Thank you sooooooo much for all the great advice and info and all the links- they defo helped my case.

I had a bit of a fight to get all this and the local radio station BBC Radio Ulster were a great help too:flower:

YEAH IM SO HAPPY :happydance:


----------



## tommyg

Well done you!!!

Do you still have the old one? I'd be so so tempted to chain it to a lamppost outside the shop with a bit note of what they did to you.


----------



## teal

That's great you got a new frame !xx


----------



## Berniep

I've just been reading thru this post and was getting ready to wish u luck in ur fight until i got to the end, well done for standing up to them, i hope the new frame is a lot nicer and safer to push x


----------



## Mizze

excellent news!


----------



## princess_bump

Fantastic news :) so pleased hon, it was about time that awful shop sorted it all! Enjoy :)


----------



## c.m.c

thank you everyone- the new frame is such a huge differenve- i knew the second i wheeled it out of the shop. i demanded a 2nd generation chassis and got it and the difference is unreal- it did take a long time but alls well that ends well!!


----------

